# My first foils are contaminated :(



## Moo (May 17, 2012)

Hi guys, girls. Just finished washing my first batch of foils today after running about a lb of fingers through A/P using lazersteves method however I didnt really understand the part where he adds copper to the reaction vessel until lately and I guess thats the reason my foils are somewhat still contaminated with traces of green off the fingers as shown any ideas on how to best remove this?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## goldenchild (May 17, 2012)

The "green" is solder mask and is of little significance. You actually did a very good job in isolating the foils. The solder mask which is organic material will be left in your gold solution and can be filtered out. You are ready to move onto the digestion phase.


----------



## Geo (May 18, 2012)

i agree with goldenchild, dissolve the foils and filter the solder mask out using a couple of wet coffee filters.


----------



## Moo (May 18, 2012)

Thankyou people, most helpful. I will dissolve then will post pics of powder when filtered


----------



## Moo (May 19, 2012)

Well guys I finally have my Auric Chloride solution and now have a problem. I do not have any SMB  can sodium carbonate be used as a precipitant?


----------



## Geo (May 19, 2012)

Moo said:


> Well guys I finally have my Auric Chloride solution and now have a problem. I do not have any SMB  can sodium carbonate be used as a precipitant?



no. go to your local hardware store or farm supply store and ask for Bonide brand stump remover.
http://www.gemplers.com/docs/msds/8784.pdf
be sure to check the label because there is a few different formulas for stump remover. one is potassiun nitrate so that may be a source of that chemical for you as well, i believe the name brand of that is Spectracide 
http://www.spectracide.com/~/media/Spectracide/Files/MSDS/Other/SpectracideStumpRemover_MSDS_DEC0308.ashx


----------



## Moo (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Geo checked the local hardware shop and they only have smb as sulfate so I will hold off till I go to town. Give me some time to catch up on hokes.


----------



## kurt (May 19, 2012)

If you have a store in your area that sells beer & wine making supplies they should have SMB

Kurt


----------

